

Are Newer Games Excluding the Disabled? - MattRyanLG
http://www.lockergnome.com/news/2012/04/11/gaming-with-disabilities/

======
kadjar
The Kinect might make a game unplayable to someone who can't move their body,
but it opens up a world of gaming to people who don't have hands. Why do these
able-handed people want games to continue to discriminate against the
handless?

------
jakeludington
Motion-focused platforms definitely open a whole can of worms in terms of
making them accessible to everyone.

It will be interesting to see how companies evolve interface design further to
adapt.

